
Should You Play the Lottery? - pontus
https://mindbowling.wordpress.com/2017/08/28/should-you-play-the-lottery/
======
stphn2013
I can afford to lose the price of a ticket every week for the chance to win
life changing money. So it’s a simple decision for me.

